# Riding Schools Offering Share Schemes



## Jazz2304 (31 December 2020)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone knew of any riding schools that offer share schemes in Surrey / North Hampshire / Berkshire area?

Websites never seem to say, or it's just not very common.

If you know of any please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 January 2021)

Saw this one advertising recently. It’s more of a hunter hireling place than a riding school though. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/1669150213204302/posts/3553726908079947



Asking on some of the Regional Facebook pages may be more fruitful.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 January 2021)

When LGB in Chobham are not closed due to covid regs, I believe they still do this. 
They are a council licensed riding school but not at any level to get BHS approval.  
Look them up on Facebook.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 January 2021)

Agree with Xmas furry. My current sharer actually started with a share there. I’m not sure what level and/or age you are but they aren’t great teachers but all the sharers (mainly teens) seem to make very good friends and support one another.


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

Yeah LGB is the only one I've already heard of, just that I get the vibe it's mostly teens and kids and I'm 28. Was just wondering if anyone knew of any others.

I've heard having a share at a riding school can be more beneficial for a first share over a private share - as there's usually someone around if you need help. But just seems hard to find around here.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 January 2021)

To be honest,  most of the riding schools in that area have closed over the past few years. (Langshot, Shey Copse, Cliff Hatch etc)  
Apart from LGB in Chobham, there is Laris Farm, but they def dont do shares.
Further afield I can't think of any other RS that does this, sorry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2021)

The share system has come more to light due to covid, as a way of generating income, avoiding covid and licensing law.

I would suggest anyone considering 'sharing' a riding school licensed pony, to take a good long look at the contract and insurance implications.


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			The share system has come more to light due to covid, as a way of generating income, avoiding covid and licensing law.

I would suggest anyone considering 'sharing' a riding school licensed pony, to take a good long look at the contract and insurance implications.
		
Click to expand...

This would be for post covid of course


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

The Xmas Furry said:



			To be honest,  most of the riding schools in that area have closed over the past few years. (Langshot, Shey Copse, Cliff Hatch etc) 
Apart from LGB in Chobham, there is Laris Farm, but they def dont do shares.
Further afield I can't think of any other RS that does this, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No worries! Thanks for your help


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 January 2021)

The Xmas Furry said:



			To be honest,  most of the riding schools in that area have closed over the past few years. (Langshot, Shey Copse, Cliff Hatch etc) 
Apart from LGB in Chobham, there is Laris Farm, but they def dont do shares.
Further afield I can't think of any other RS that does this, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

i can barely think of any riding schools full stop, let alone those that do shares! There used to be so many to choose from in the chobham and surrounding areas. It was a proper horsey area!

OP you haven’t said how experienced you are but I would keep an eye out for a private share, it just might take you longer to find the right one and you may have to make compromises on the horse to find the right owner. If you are very very novice then I think LGB could be the way to go, but just be aware that there will again be a big learning curve if you later moved to a private share.


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

I've been riding at riding schools for years, now and I used to look after a family friend's horse in exchange for rides when I was 18 ish (mucking out, feeding, turning in / out etc) and I've helped out here and there, but I haven't done it consistently since then (28 now) and most private sharers want you to be experienced - of course. 

I was told that sharing at a riding school is a good transition in this situation but if it doesn't really happen round here I'll have to just keep looking for the right private share (when it's allowed again!)


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			i can barely think of any riding schools full stop, let alone those that do shares! There used to be so many to choose from in the chobham and surrounding areas. It was a proper horsey area!

OP you haven’t said how experienced you are but I would keep an eye out for a private share, it just might take you longer to find the right one and you may have to make compromises on the horse to find the right owner. If you are very very novice then I think LGB could be the way to go, but just be aware that there will again be a big learning curve if you later moved to a private share.
		
Click to expand...

I've been riding at riding schools for years, now and I used to look after a family friend's horse in exchange for rides when I was 18 ish (mucking out, feeding, turning in / out etc) and I've helped out here and there, but I haven't done it consistently since then (28 now) and most private sharers want you to be experienced - of course.

I was told that sharing at a riding school is a good transition in this situation but if it doesn't really happen round here I'll have to just keep looking for the right private share (when it's allowed again!)


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (1 January 2021)

There’s no harm in replying to ads and being very up front about your experience. Maybe have some good videos of your riding that you can send them.  

I put no novices and no children on my ad and ended up with a girl straight out of riding school who was about 13. They shared for about 6 months but It didn’t work out in the end but that was because she and her parents were unwilling to learn and wanted to jump big and look impressive, not because she was novice.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 January 2021)

Jazz2304 said:



			I've been riding at riding schools for years, now and I used to look after a family friend's horse in exchange for rides when I was 18 ish (mucking out, feeding, turning in / out etc) and I've helped out here and there, but I haven't done it consistently since then (28 now) and most private sharers want you to be experienced - of course.

I was told that sharing at a riding school is a good transition in this situation but if it doesn't really happen round here I'll have to just keep looking for the right private share (when it's allowed again!)
		
Click to expand...

In between horse owning in my 20’s I rode at a riding school and that’s where I found private shares with livery clients rather than school horses. Many RS are a mix and that might be an option. You’d still have the support of the school around you and is a good step.


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			There’s no harm in replying to ads and being very up front about your experience. Maybe have some good videos of your riding that you can send them. 

I put no novices and no children on my ad and ended up with a girl straight out of riding school who was about 13. They shared for about 6 months but It didn’t work out in the end but that was because she and her parents were unwilling to learn and wanted to jump big and look impressive, not because she was novice.
		
Click to expand...

That's very true, ah thats interesting to hear! Yeah, I would only ever want to be honest - don't want to waste anyone's time or pretend I'm something I'm not 🙄 just silly. Sorry to hear it didn't work out - hope you've found someone more understanding!


----------



## Jazz2304 (1 January 2021)

SussexbytheXmasTree said:



			In between horse owning in my 20’s I rode at a riding school and that’s where I found private shares with livery clients rather than school horses. Many RS are a mix and that might be an option. You’d still have the support of the school around you and is a good step.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's true - I actually hadn't considered that! Thank you!


----------



## Surbie (1 January 2021)

I think Kingston Riding Centre now do shares. They've moved over to Chessington to run a mixed livery yard plus school & have a new big indoor arena & have refurbed the 50x30 outdoor.

Eta: Wyvenhoe might do it too - that one is in Bookham.


----------



## teapot (6 January 2021)

Also comes under loaning but few centres will loan to clients they don't know.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2021)

Jazz2304 said:



			This would be for post covid of course
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, share/loan is a way around closure to the paying public riding on an hourly basis, the hire and reward law.  The regulators are aware of it.


----------



## Barlow (6 January 2021)

I think The Kiln in Farnham might do shares, might be too far from you though.


----------



## Chianti (17 January 2021)

Jazz2304 said:



			Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone knew of any riding schools that offer share schemes in Surrey / North Hampshire / Berkshire area?

Websites never seem to say, or it's just not very common.

If you know of any please let me know!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I think Littlefield Manor Riding School do this. It's in Worplesdon near Guildford.


----------

